# Please Help..female humping issue



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so tired of this and I bet Misty(almost 3 years) is too...Holly (10 months) keeps humping her...and its getting worse..Holly will hump Misty and Misty will just stand there and take it. I am so over this...is there anything that I can do? I just say no and pull her off...I have said no and sprayed her with water from a squirt bottle...but she will do it again. I just dont know why or how to stop it..
I think the Holly is the dominate one of the two. She takes Mistys things and Misty doesnt do a thing...they both love the cardboard from inside paper towels or TP..Ill tear it in half and give each one...Holly will always want the one Misty has..no matter what Misty has Holly wants it. If I am petting Misty Holly will come and try to get in between us.
I have to say that Misty is a very easy going laid back dog...and holly is a full of energy, happy go lucky dog.
I need some help to stop the humping and maybe the other things?
I have not been able to take Holly to puppy classes..the job I have is different days and hours each week. I have taken Misty and my other dogs in the past and I think I remember what to do as long as the basics...
Can anyone help me? Tell me shy this is happening and what i can do to stop it?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, the humping and toy taking probably have nothing to do with dominance, but has a lot to do with an overly excited 10 month old pup. How much exercise does Holly get? She's the Vizsla, right? They are extremely high energy dogs. 

Do you practice NILIF with them? The pushing in is very rude and you should put a stop to it.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

No Holly is my 10 month old Golden, I got her in Feb. Gemma is my daughters puppy..shes he Vizsla..shes 1 year old. (I cant believe that!!)
Well I cannot stand the humping...Ill try to stop the pushing in for attention.
Thanks for you input!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh..and I take Holly and Misty for about 1/2-1 hour walk every day..sometimes in the morning sometimes in the evening depending on my work schedule..but we play fetch in the house to..poor Misty wont play..because Holly always tries to take her ball or bark and bite her if she runs...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Fostermom, thank you so very much for answering...I always feel bad when I post with a question or issue and I get one or two responses....but I guess some people get lots of help on here and others just have to take the one or sometimes two posts of advice and go with that. I really appreciate your response...
guess Im feeling a bit sad tonight with being ignored...yet again...
anyway, thats my rant...
but thank you Fostermom.


----------



## Everything's Golden (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow that must be frustrating! I didn't even realize that females did that. Poor Misty


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

No Advice, just bumping up


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't think anyone is trying to ignore you... and I don't really know how to help you with your problem other than to empathize. My Golden girl humps her bed whenever she gets overly excited, such as when I pick up her leash to go out. She has responded that way for quite some time and I haven't been able to stop the habit.
Could it be that your dog is not getting enough exercise or mental stimulation. Do you take her out to learn new skills? Just a thought and I don't know if adding more individual interactions would solve this type of problem.
Best of luck in resolving your problem.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi

I don't have much experience with a pushy dog (my summer ges herself bullied) but one of our puppy playmates, also a GR 6 months old, always has to have whatever Summer has.. He grabs the toys she's playing with, when she finds a stick to play with he wants that too. He heads for her waterbowl and she hates the saliva foam floating in it so she won't drink after.. 

It must be difficult when they live together and u have to divide your attention.. What his owner does is make him drop whatever he grabbed and leads him away from he fun. After a few repeats, he tones down. But every new meeting is an opportunity for him to try his nonsense again! Maybe you can teach Holly sit-stay.. When she's good at it, get to her sit at another side of the room and pet Misty.. When she succeeds even a few seconds, make a huge deal of it and shower her with lts of wonderful attention.. You may see her trying to recreate the behavior herself  

The other thing I was about to suggest is spending some time with them seperately.. Maybe take Misty out for some fetch, or take Holly for a walk so she gets You time.. 

Stay firm and consistent.. Best of luck!


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been at work all day... helping others with their dog challenges!

1) This is often a conflict behavior. She wants to interact with the other dog but does not appropriately know how.
2) Keep a list of when this happens and what was going on right before.
3) INcrease walking exercise. Increase fetching times (separate the dogs so they both get a turn).
4) Get her in a basic class. She's too old for puppy class (16 weeks or under). This will help tire her out and improve communication
5) Spend 5-10 minutes with training per dog per day (or twice a day...or more!). This can be basic cues or new behaviors. I would recommend new behaviors/tricks.
6) Avoid situations where they are likely to be conflicted. I know that my dogs (2 males and 1 female) will all do some mounting if I bring in one or two from being outside... there's some sorta distress/anxiety over being separated and the excitement of coming back together. Sometimes the female mounts the male, sometimes the other way around. If this happens I'll call them away or gently guide iwth the collar. But my MAIN strategty
is to crate everyone for a minute after we enter the house or to give out chew toys. Something to take away the anxiety-of-dogs-must-interact.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Sadie (female lab) was very "hump-y" at about 8. after diagnosis/tx for UTI it quit ...we didn't take her vet for "humping", thu-she also had dry skin issue


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Holly sounds a lot like Danny at that age. He's not a regular humper, but if Jasper and Jasmine are playing and he feels left out, he will start humping Jasper. He knows what "knock it off" means and stops as soon as I tell him to. But the toy taking is something he will still do to Jasmine. She lets him 99% of the time (though I won't let him because I think it's rude), but that 1% of the time when she wants to keep what she has, she will freeze and stare at him. He leaves her alone immediately when she does that. 

Does Misty ever give any signals to Holly that you see? If not, she is also like Danny in that he never tells another dog off. I have to step in and run interference when my mom's golden pup comes to visit. Luke is too rough with Danny and Danny never tells him off. So I step in and remove Luke from playing with Danny until he settles down.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Put Holly up in another room and have some one on one playtime with Misty. Then you can play ball with her and have some uninterrupted petting.

Just keep correcting Holly about the humping. If you have an idea of when she does it the most, put a leash on her and give her a leash pop when you tell her No, and make her get off. Sometimes you can see the wheels start turning when they think about doing it and stop them before they mount, but you have to be watching close enough to intervene before.

Do they play tug together? Try redirecting Holly to the tug rope and encourage them to play together whenever she thinks about humping.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your advice! Misty never gives Holly any signs to stop or to not take something...unless its very high value.
When Misty has something that Holly wants Ill stand between them and have Holly sit..I try to redirect her to something else..it works sometimes..guess I have to work harder...
As far as the humping you should see the look on Mistys face..like please stop..please but she just stands there. When Holly gets really rowdy and goes after Misty for rough play Misty will run and try to hid behind me, behind the table anywhere to get away from her...sometimes she does play with her.
I guess I should spend alone time with each of them, I do not do that...we play together, and go for walks together. I feel bad leaving one alone...its just me and Misty and Holly.....so if we dont go together I have to leave one home alone...I feel bad.
Thank you for the good advice you all and I will try it...appreciate your help!


----------



## SALT (Nov 21, 2010)

*Your humping issue*

The humping you are seeing is absolutley a result of a dominance play, we have had 2 Vets confirm this for us. Just tell her no when she does it and push her off. Over time it will calm down, but quite honestly it will never stop totally. We have 2 goldens and I primarily see it now when they are really playing together or the young one is playing with me the older one will come over and do it to her.....I use to stop it now I laugh and encourage...LOL My wife doesn't laugh so much LOL - anyway it will calm down.


----------

